# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Multimedia >  Giúp em về vấn đề này cái.

## mphana

tình hình là em chơi cf nên có sử dụng phần realtek hd sound effect manager nhưng khi vào game thì phần mềm này cứ tự động kích hoạt rất khó chịu ai giúp em khắc phục được ko ạ

----------


## petduy

chặn nó lại đi bạn.
vậy là ok rồi.

----------


## daocba

> chặn nó lại đi bạn.
> vậy là ok rồi.


chặn sao bạn nhỉ ^^thank trước nhá

----------


## vietglobal

> tình hình là em chơi cf nên có sử dụng phần realtek hd sound effect manager nhưng khi vào game thì phần mềm này cứ tự động kích hoạt rất khó chịu ai giúp em khắc phục được ko ạ


 chào bạn, đăng khoa xin trả lời câu hỏi của bạn như sau:
bạn làm theo hướng dẫn này xem sao nhé:
start >> run (gõ msconfig) >> ok
trong bảng hiện ra bạn chọn tab startup bạn tắt chương trình này đi(bằng cách bỏ dấu tích trong ô vuông đi). nhấn ok và restart lại máy. mục đích để cho nó không chạy ngầm định và khởi động cùng window nữa. 

chúc bạn thành công.

----------

